
Panic in iOS Land - mattkevan
http://www.mondaynote.com/2015/12/06/panic-in-ios-land/
======
pedalpete
I think JLG is missing a massive point.

1) porting apps isn't only helpful for windows phone, it also gets those apps
on windows desktops and tablets. Though Windows phone is not a huge success,
there are a lot of tablet/pcs running apps which are already made for ipads
and such get a decent pass at running simply in the windows store.

2) Just because an app 'can' run on multiple platforms, doesn't mean it
should. WORA has been promised forever, and quite honestly, has never really
worked. But if I have an app that measures exposure to sunlight and passes
that data to a web-app, it has no UI directly connected to it, and it is
likely not useful on a tablet, but it is useful on a IoT device and on my
phone. What about Angry Birds, why can't it run on phone, tablet, and XBox?
Nobody says EVERY app has to run across all the platforms, just that you can
run your apps on more than one platform. Pick the platforms that best suit
your needs.

3) the comment about continuity and airplay ignores that fact that with the
'box with cables', I don't have multiple devices, I have a phone and a dock.
That is quite different from having to have a phone and a matching desktop or
tablet. Not saying continuity and airplay aren't any good, but they are just
different.

4) paying people to build apps, when you're losing the war it isn't a horrible
strategy, and if nobody takes advantage, it doesn't cost anything.

